# Need help with softgoods!



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so I figure all of my outerlayers will be Burton because there is one of their stores within an hours driving distance from me.:thumbsup:

So, I'm just looking for advice here. If I also wear the jacket on the street, would I be better off getting a slim fit jacket over the sig fit? Does Burton have any green camo jackets this year?

Here is the is of stuff I'm looking into. Which combo do you think I should get? If you see anything else on the site within the $150ish range, let me know and I will add it to the list! 

*Jackets:*
Burton Poacher
Men's Burton Poacher Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboard
Burton Launch
Men's Burton Launch Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards
*Pants:*
Burton Poacher
http://www.burton.com/mens-snowboard-pants-burton-poacher-pant/218535,default,pd.html?dwvar_218535_variationColor=017&start=&cgid=mens-pants
Burton Stoker
Men's Burton Stroker Snowboard Pant | Burton Snowboards
Burton Cargo
Men's Burton Cargo Snowboard Pant | Burton Snowboards
*Boots:*
Burton Moto Boots

Burton Freestyle Boots
Men's Freestyle Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards
*Gloves:*
Whichever ones I get, I also want the Power Stretch Liner
Men's Burton Power Stretch Snowboard Liner Glove | Burton Snowboards
Burton Approach Glove
Men's Burton Approach Snowboard Glove | Burton Snowboards
Burton Gore-Tex Mitt
Men's Burton Gore-Tex Snowboard Mitt | Burton Snowboards
Mitt or glove, I don't care because of the liner 

And for goggles, I need ideas for something I could buy online for under $60. For my baselayer, I figure that I can just go and buy a underarmour coldgear shirt and use my old inner-shell until I go and buy my new north face fleece later this winter. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i really could use some help!


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Check your PMs.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

SnowProRick said:


> Check your PMs.


I saw, but I would rather buy new from my localish Burton store (well, my mom would). I don't even know if I'm going to make it down to b.gilly's new shop now...


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Best bet is going to be to just try them on when you get to the store. All those things you picked out will work as long as they fit you right. Since you are young you will still be growing this year so make sure you leave a small room of adjustments in you outerwear.

As for those you listed it comes down to personal preference and fit. Burton has a couple different types of fits so just try on everything. The boots are decent IF THEY FIT YOU CORRECTLY.
Plan to spend about 80 percent of the time with your boots though so start with them.

Mostly you need to pick out your style for yourself. If you need to skimp on cash anywhere do not do it on boots. 

Burton does make good outerwear so anything will work for you there. Not sure how the staff is there but make sure you ask them any questions you can come up with while you are there.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have read the pms, and something that i need to tell people whenever im asking for advice, i cannot buy stuff online, only in retail stores. i don't like it, but its my moms rule/ and i need her to pay for my gear this season :laugh:


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont like poacher pants IMHO there isnt enough insulation to them


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Burton store near where I live and I tried on the Poacher jacket and personally didnt care for it. I have tried a lot of jackets on, and I just wasnt feeling it. But you might be different, IDK.



SnowboardSpaz said:


> So, I'm just looking for advice here. If I also wear the jacket on the street, would I be better off getting a slim fit jacket over the sig fit? Does Burton have any green camo jackets this year?


Burton has this sick camo style jacket, the GMP Esquire jacket, I liked it a lot, I think it runs a size smaller then what you normally wear in a jacket.(http://content.backcountry.com/images/items/medium/BUR/BUR2206/RECM.jpg) It was on sale at discount and it came out to $160ish.

PM me if you cant find what your looking for and want something from the store at discount. I can send it with the receipt and do the transaction through ebay for buyer feedback.


----------

